# Secure Dragon LLC. - Now in Atlanta! (and still in FL, CO, IL, and CA) Happy Birthday vpsBoard, enjo



## KuJoe

Secure Dragon LLC. was registered in October of 2010 and has been selling quality VPSs since the beginning. We've grown over the years and currently offer services in Florida, Colorado, Georgia, California, Illinois, and Oregon. In 2012 we received our own IPs from ARIN so we manage all of our own IP space without worrying about price changes as the pool shrinks. We do not rent or lease our hardware, all of our servers are 100% owned by us. You can read more about us here.
 
We currently offer Budget OpenVZ and KVM plans in our Tampa and Denver locations with DDOS Protected OpenVZ plans in our Portland location. Our plans range from Ultra Low End Boxes (ULEBs) with 64MB of RAM to larger boxes with 4GB of RAM.

We recently released our new, in-house control panel for all OpenVZ plans called Wyvern that Joe coded himself from scratch to fit all of our needs.

We are also happy to announce our new location! Our new Atlanta node is online and live and this promo is valid for any Atlanta VPSs!*

_*Please note that our IPv6 announcement is not setup yet in Atlanta but [email protected] said they were working on it last week so it should be online any day now._

In addition to Atlanta, we shipped a node to our new Weehawken, NJ location last month and that server should be online in the next few days and we shipped a node to Phoenix, AZ last week so that should be online by the end of the month. We are waiting for shipping information for our new Ohio location which should also be online by the end of the month with a level of DDOS protection that rivals our Portland location.

*Use promotion code vpsboard1year** for 45% off any annual Backup VPS or Non-DDOS Protected OpenVZ service!* *(Yup, that's recurring! But it's limited to 20 uses and only good for 48 hours.)*

 
Included in all OpenVZ Plans:


99.9% Uptime SLA

30 Day Money Back Guarantee (_Excluding Bitpay_)
Daily Off-site Backups with 7 day retention
Ability to perform your own backups and download them via Wyvern
Full root access to your VPS
A dedicated /64 of IPv6 per location, add your own IPs via Wyvern
Instant Activation (_Bitpay can take up to 1 hour to verify payment_)
Looking for an IRC bouncer, DNS server, monitoring node, or a VPN server? Then this is what you want:

*O64 OpenVZ*
64MB of RAM
64MB of vSwap
3GB of HW RAID10 Disk Space
250GB of Bandwidth
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address
Native /64 IPv6 Subnet

*Normally $9.99/Year*

*O128 OpenVZ*

128MB of RAM
128MB of vSwap
10GB of HW RAID10 Disk Space
500GB of Bandwidth
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address
Native /64 IPv6 Subnet

*Normally $2.49/Month OR $14.99/Year*

*O256 OpenVZ*

256MB of RAM
256MB of vSwap
15GB of HW RAID10 Disk Space
500GB of Bandwidth
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address
Native /64 IPv6 Subnet

*Normally $2.99/Month OR $24.99/Year*

*O512 OpenVZ*

512MB of RAM
512MB of vSwap
20GB of HW RAID10 Disk Space
500GB of Bandwidth
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address
Native /64 IPv6 Subnet

*Normally $4.99/Month OR $39.99/Year*

 
Need something beefier? Then pick up one of these:
*O1024 OpenVZ*
1GB of RAM
1GB of vSwap
25GB of HW RAID10 Disk Space
750GB of Bandwidth
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address

Native /64 IPv6 Subnet

*Normally $6.99/Month OR **$69.99/Year*
 
Or double the RAM for $3 more!
*O2048 OpenVZ*
2GB of RAM
2GB of vSwap
30GB of HW RAID10 Disk Space
1000GB of Bandwidth
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address
Native /64 IPv6 Subnet
_*Normally $9.99/Month *__*OR $99.99/Year*_

All OpenVZ plans in our Tampa, Los Angeles, Chicago, and Atlanta locations come with a 100Mbps port.
All OpenVZ plans in our Denver location come with a 1Gbps port.
 
*Check out all of our Budget OpenVZ Plans here!*
 
Need DDOS protection? *Get up to 10Gbps of protection for less than $10 per month!* We have plans ranging from 256MB to 2GB of RAM. (PORTLAND ONLY)
 
Need to some place to backup your data? *Grab one of our many Backup VPS here!* Our plans start at $2.99/month and range from 25GB to 500GB of RAID5 disk space. (DENVER ONLY)
 
And for the basics...
Test IPs/Files

Tampa Data Center: E Solutions
Denver Data Center: Handy Networks
Portland Data Center: CNServers

Los Angeles Data Center: [email protected] (Quadranet)

Chicago Data Center: [email protected] (Steadfast)

Atlanta Data Center: [email protected] (34 Peachtree)
Money Back Guarantee: 30 Days
Payment Methods: Paypal, Credit Card(Stripe), and Bitcoin(Bitpay).
IPv6: Yes, you get a /64 in all locations except Portland.
IRC: Yes, we allow IRC clients and bouncers (no servers)
TOR: Nope.
Torrents: Nope.
Spam: Nope.
Other: https://securedragon.net/tos.php
TUN/TAP (OpenVPN): Yup, you can enable this in Wyvern.
PPTP: Yup, you can enable this in Wyvern.

FUSE: Yup, you can enable this in Wyvern.
rDNS: Yup, set both IPv4 and IPv6 in Wyvern.
Node stats: http://drgn.biz
Uptime stats: http://status.securedragon.net
Average Ticket Response: Displayed on the top of our website.
Anything else: https://securedragon.net
Anything else: https://my.securedragon.net/knowledgebase.php
Anything else: Ask away.


----------



## Francisco

Good stuff, Joe!

Congrats on getting the panel out!

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe

Thanks Mr. Fran, I was able to release it much faster thanks to your guidance in a few key areas.


----------



## Francisco

KuJoe said:


> Thanks Mr. Fran, I was able to release it much faster thanks to your guidance in a few key areas.


Don't mention it.

Just glad to see it finished 

Francisco


----------



## tchen

I like in the built-in FUSE support.  Nice.


----------



## eva2000

sweet offer Joe

grabbed my first little dragon in LA


----------



## D. Strout

When the Weehawken node comes online, will you/could you reactivate this coupon for a few more uses if it's expired? I assume the four new locations will all have IPv6 eventually, right?


----------



## KuJoe

D. Strout said:


> When the Weehawken node comes online, will you/could you reactivate this coupon for a few more uses if it's expired? I assume the four new locations will all have IPv6 eventually, right?


Unfortunately this promotion is a limited time only.

IPv6 is a requirement for all new locations, normally we wait for all IPs to come online but we've been waiting for quite a while for our IPv6 block to be announced by the data center and we've already paid the invoices so the longer we wait the more money we waste.


----------



## shovenose

Secure Dragon is very good. Highly recommended


----------



## clarity

Looks like all the uses are gone on this one. Too late!


----------



## D. Strout

KuJoe said:


> Unfortunately this promotion is a limited time only.


Understand. Was just hoping to get a good deal on some (almost) NYC VPS space. Ah well, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for future promotions. Best of luck with all your new locations (and your current ones as well!)


----------



## fixidixi

got my first 64M


----------



## dave

The new looking glass is really nice, too:

https://my.securedragon.net/announcements.php?id=397

Sometimes the routing on the return trip is different from what you see checking test IP's, so its nice to be able to check it without having to buy a vps first to be able to see the routing.


----------



## KuJoe

dave said:


> The new looking glass is really nice, too:
> 
> https://my.securedragon.net/announcements.php?id=397
> 
> Sometimes the routing on the return trip is different from what you see checking test IP's, so its nice to be able to check it without having to buy a vps first to be able to see the routing.


Thanks Dave, I plan on switching the individual Looking Glass sites for a central site using the LowEndPing script recently posted on here to have it all in a central location.


----------



## raindog308

Hey KuJoe - your email announcement yesterday said "Portland - Once our Ohio node has shipped we will begin working on getting our new Portland location setup."

So that means you're going to offer non-DDOS-protected OvZ in Portland?  If so, looking forward to it.  

Which DC are you in for Portland?  (if it's not confidential)


----------



## KuJoe

raindog308 said:


> Hey KuJoe - your email announcement yesterday said "Portland - Once our Ohio node has shipped we will begin working on getting our new Portland location setup."
> 
> So that means you're going to offer non-DDOS-protected OvZ in Portland?  If so, looking forward to it.
> 
> Which DC are you in for Portland?  (if it's not confidential)


Yes, we plan on offering non-DDOS protected OpenVZ plans in Portland, unfortunately nothing is set in stone right now so I don't want to release the name of the data center and have to change it later (same reason we haven't publicly release the name of our Ohio data center yet).


----------



## KuJoe

Updated our status page to include the LowEndPing script I mentioned above. Now you can do a ping and traceroute from all of our locations with one click to make testing easier. 

http://drgn.biz/


----------



## dave

When I try the tests on drgn.biz, I just get the animated blue bars and nothing ever returns.  Tried with both Firefox & IE.  Is it just me?


----------



## sv01

me too. nothing show up after 5 minutes



dave said:


> When I try the tests on drgn.biz, I just get the animated blue bars and nothing ever returns.  Tried with both Firefox & IE.  Is it just me?


----------



## fixidixi

works for me


----------



## KuJoe

The only browsers I can't get to work are IE10 and IE11.


See the other thread for working browsers I've tested.


----------



## dave

Just tried it again with Firefox and today it's working -- thanks.


----------



## D. Strout

Hey Joe, don't you think you're getting a little ahead of yourself with that signature?



> *+ Florida | Colorado | Illinois | California | Oregon | Georgia | New Jersey | Ohio | Arizona | Texas*


----------



## KuJoe

D. Strout said:


> Hey Joe, don't you think you're getting a little ahead of yourself with that signature?


Maybe. We didn't expect it to take over a month to rack a single server.


----------



## D. Strout

KuJoe said:


> Maybe. We didn't expect it to take over a month to rack a single server.


Well it's not just the one server in New Jersey, you also mentioned Arizona, Illinois and Dallas. As I understand it, none of those locations are very close to being up and running. All good though, they'll be up soon enough I'm sure, and it will be pretty cool


----------



## KuJoe

All of the servers except Ohio are already at the data centers and all of the paperwork has been submitted and filled out, we're just waiting for them to unbox the servers and rack them which usually takes 2 weeks and another 2-3 weeks to get the network setup.


----------



## Jack

KuJoe said:


> _* we're just waiting for them to unbox the servers and rack them which usually takes 2 weeks and another 2-3 weeks to get the network setup.*_


this is [email protected] right?


----------



## nunim

I'm waiting for Portland even if it's all backhaul to SEA and LA, it will be nice to have a reliable provider in the SEA area aside from RamNode.


----------



## peterw

KuJoe said:


> *Florida | Colorado | Illinois | California | Oregon | Georgia | New Jersey | Ohio | Arizona | Texas*


This is a huge invest with all the locations you want to offer. I created a map with google maps because I am not good in the geography of the USA. Wlanboy did this here before and it is a great idea to visualize offers with their locations.







I want to know which datacenters you plan to use for Ohio and New Jersey. I would buy from both locations if the datacenters are unique.


----------



## KuJoe

peterw said:


> This is a huge invest with all the locations you want to offer. I created a map with google maps because I am not good in the geography of the USA. Wlanboy did this here before and it is a great idea to visualize offers with their locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know which datacenters you plan to use for Ohio and New Jersey. I would buy from both locations if the datacenters are unique.


We've actually added a map to our website, here's what the map will look like once we're finished (the shields represent the actual city location):



Unfortunately our Ohio location is not set in stone yet so we're not releasing the data center publicly. Our New Jersey location will also be [email protected] like our others. Right now the only locations that do not have servers on-site are Portland and Ohio since they are not finalized yet. All of our other locations have servers on-site and IP blocks assigned to them (each datacenter has the paperwork submitted to announce a /24 of IPv4 and a /48 of IPv6).


----------



## peterw

KuJoe said:


> We've actually added a map to our website, here's what the map will look like once we're finished (the shields represent the actual city location):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sd_map copy.png





> Sorry, you don't have permission for that!You do not have permission to view this attachment.


I cannot access the map :mellow:


----------



## KuJoe

peterw said:


> I cannot access the map :mellow:


@MannDude will need to look into that, I've uploaded it: http://n3rd.info/upl/sd_map_copy.png


----------



## KuJoe

Bah! Our Texas server is being shipped back to us now. Time to start the timer all over again.


----------



## fixidixi

"Update on IPv6 for Atlanta OpenVZ VPSs

Hy _FixiDixi_

You are receiving this e-mail because you currently have a VPS in our new Atlanta location. We are happy to inform you that our IPv6 announcement has been brought online and IPv6 connectivity now works properly for your Atlanta VPS. We apologize for the length of time it took to resolve this and hope you weren't inconvenienced too much.

Thank you for your patience in this matter.

-The Secure Dragon Staff-"

nice , ive enabled fuse and started setting up the vm..

//ive brought it offline after bought it as i tought im going to deal with it if it has ipv6 already : dont like to touch configurations more than i have to..


----------



## KuJoe

Apparently our tickets were going to a "blackhole" at [email protected] so that's why it took them almost a month to setup our network. Luckily I got in touch with Ryan on here via PM and things are moving right along.

New Jersey should be live tonight, I just like to see at least 2 days of uptime before I allow new orders on the node and it's already over the 1 day mark.


----------



## peterw

KuJoe said:


> New Jersey should be live tonight, I just like to see at least 2 days of uptime before I allow new orders on the node and it's already over the 1 day mark.


Is the looking glass server online for New Jersey?


----------



## KuJoe

peterw said:


> Is the looking glass server online for New Jersey?


I just finished setting it up.

I added the server to Drgn.biz or you can visit the just the look glass site for NJ here: nj1.securedragon.net


----------



## D. Strout

Any idea why traceroutes to 72.71.247.90 time out? Don't see why it would, the IP is up and accessible to me, and the traceroute does get most of the way there, down to the ISP level.


----------



## fixidixi

@D. Strout:

From IT(prometeus):


...
 3  ibgp-gw-core-a.cdlan.net (217.171.32.129)  0.336 ms  0.458 ms  0.535 ms
 4  te7-5.210.ccr01.mil01.atlas.cogentco.com (149.6.152.77)  0.434 ms  0.458 ms  0.485 ms
 5  te0-7-0-15.ccr21.mrs01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.61.205)  9.219 ms  9.259 ms te0-4-0-3.ccr21.mrs01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.97)  9.534 ms
 6  be2237.ccr22.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.58.137)  21.863 ms be2238.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.58.141)  19.383 ms be2239.mpd22.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.60.197)  19.290 ms
 7  be2272.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.121)  26.922 ms be2273.mpd21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.50.93)  26.881 ms be2271.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.117)  26.893 ms
 8  be2391.ccr22.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.237)  100.818 ms be2390.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.221)  99.158 ms be2388.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.177)  99.375 ms
 9  te0-3-0-5.ccr21.alb02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.17)  102.211 ms te0-0-0-5.ccr21.alb02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.10)  98.909 ms  98.975 ms
10  38.104.52.30 (38.104.52.30)  103.855 ms  103.879 ms 38.104.52.22 (38.104.52.22)  114.795 ms
11  burl-lnk-70-109-168-139.ngn.east.myfairpoint.net (70.109.168.139)  108.249 ms  108.159 ms  108.143 ms
12  64.222.166.163 (64.222.166.163)  139.063 ms  136.412 ms  136.775 ms
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
from germany:


2 static-ip-217-118-23-129.inaddr.ip-pool.com (217.118.23.129) 3.595 ms static-ip-217-118-23-130.inaddr.ip-pool.com (217.118.23.130) 0.344 ms 0.364 ms
3 te1-7.ccr01.sxb03.atlas.cogentco.com (149.11.26.17) 0.649 ms 149.14.12.49 (149.14.12.49) 0.581 ms te1-7.ccr01.sxb03.atlas.cogentco.com (149.11.26.17) 0.735 ms
4 te1-7.ccr01.sxb01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.62.193) 0.780 ms te4-7.ccr01.sxb01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.62.197) 0.779 ms te2-5.ccr01.sxb01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.229) 0.825 ms
5 te0-7-0-4.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.62.221) 7.769 ms te0-0-0-5.ccr21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.75.21) 7.961 ms 7.976 ms
6 be2271.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.117) 15.247 ms be2274.mpd22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.50.97) 15.303 ms be2272.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.121) 15.263 ms
7 be2390.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.221) 87.329 ms 87.502 ms 87.964 ms
8 te0-7-0-5.ccr21.alb02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.153) 90.543 ms te0-0-0-5.ccr21.alb02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.10) 90.392 ms te0-4-0-5.ccr21.alb02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.14) 87.288 ms
9 38.104.52.22 (38.104.52.22) 95.514 ms 38.104.52.78 (38.104.52.78) 95.748 ms 38.104.52.30 (38.104.52.30) 95.554 ms
10 burl-lnk-70-109-168-139.ngn.east.myfairpoint.net (70.109.168.139) 100.010 ms 99.938 ms 99.894 ms
11 fttp05-pos1-0.cncdnh.fast.myfairpoint.net (64.222.166.135) 129.889 ms 131.237 ms 130.564 ms
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *
24 * * *
25 * * *
26 * * *
27 * * *
28 * * *
29 * * *
30 * * *

from lv (buyvm):


----------



## raindog308

peterw said:


>


LowEndNuclearWarRedundancy.

This will make a great movie.  After the nuclear ruin, @KuJoe walks the Ruin, rebuilding SD.  Just a man, his gun, and the last Debian CD-R in the world.


----------



## KuJoe

@raindog308 I don't think Debian would survive a nuclear attack... CentOS FTW!


----------



## lbft

KuJoe said:


> @raindog308 I don't think Debian would survive a nuclear attack... CentOS FTW!


_*cancels all SecureDragon services*_


----------



## KuJoe

Oh, and NJ is online now for those that didn't get the memo.


----------

